# 17 prenatal visits



## tholzwarth (Oct 1, 2010)

We bill all prenatal visits, delivery and post partum care in one, but how do you code for extra prenatal visits?  From what I have read 10-14 is the norm for prenatal visits, but this patient was seen 17 times.


----------



## daphnemalinich@ephratahospital.org (Oct 1, 2010)

*17 Prenatal visits*

Looking at the patients chart, were any of the visits "out of the norm for routine pregnancy visits?" Cause any out of the norms can be individually billed as 99213's. (re: back pain, nausea & vomitting, migraines) but to bill as an E&M, the provider must show documentation on a regular visit sheet not jotting "issue" on ACOG.


----------

